
Microsoft is Apple Now - jhatax
https://qz.com/1411866/microsoft-is-beating-apple-at-its-own-design-game/
======
shams93
Almost but ultimately their next gen windows universal platform is not only
weaker than IOS in some respects it's less full featured than even Android.
Until MS gets on par with the iOS API for things like pro audio their API will
keep being stuck in win32 and old school windows 10 pro desktop apps.

~~~
h1d
It sounds like either they can hold onto their old customers (the current
share) or try to grab the newer customers by letting go of backward
compatibility and start to improve on things.

